# Was bedeutet der Doppelpunkt ":" ?



## janausrissen (29. Jun 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich finde einfach nicht die Bedeutung der Doppelpunkte, wie man
sie in diesem Beispiel sieht. Weiss jemand Rat? Ist das so etwas wie
ein Codeblockname?


```
one: 
while ( true ) 
{ 
  two: 
  while ( true ) 
  { 
    break /* continue */ one; 
  } 
  // System.out.println( "two" ); 
} 
System.out.println( "one" );
```

Danke und Gruss
Jan


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Jun 2008)

one bzw two sind in dem Fall label ... die doppelpunkte gehören einfach zur notation dazu. Damit kannst quasi von innen heraus ne äussere schleife abbrechen wenn du mehrere verschachtelte schleifen hast


----------



## musiKk (29. Jun 2008)

Damit werden die Schleifen benannt. Wuerde man nur "break" statt "break one" schreiben, wuerde nur die innere while-Schleife verlassen werden und man befaende sich in der aeusseren. Mit "break one" springt man auch aus der aeusseren raus und es geht danach weiter.


----------



## janausrissen (29. Jun 2008)

Hallo diggaa und musiKk,

danke fuer die turboschnelle Antwort. Aha..label ist also das Schlagwort.
Alles klar, prima!

Danke und Gruss
Jan


----------

